# help me find this song!!!



## ironhammers (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey All!!!

Need Assistance, stoned moment, singing a song, need to know what the name is! Although as far as lyrics go i have something like this:

Ba Ba Bing, Ba da ba bing bing, ba da ba ba too bing bing!

Or something like that!!! Lmao

It was a dance tune, with no actual words, the video consisted of a black screen with a white line on it that kinda morphed into a guy walking along with what looked like a crocodile head!

He then proceeded to be chased by a shark, formed from the same white line as him!

No I didn't smoke too much!

If you've never heard it you'll be thinkin wtf is this guy on about, if ou have heard, please tell me you know the name!!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol if someone figures this out... im giving them a +rep...


----------



## ironhammers (Jan 21, 2009)

lol i know mate, sounds crazy I know!!!

I've been googling 'ba ba bing line man shark crocodile song' for over an hour now!!!!


----------



## techgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

That kinda sounds like this one not sure though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## techgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh- sorry just re-read, no words. Just thought the ba da bing sounded close.


----------



## ironhammers (Jan 21, 2009)

techgrower said:


> Oh- sorry just re-read, no words. Just thought the ba da bing sounded close.


Lol na not the one, it has a kinda stupid voice saying ba ba bing etc. but no actual words


----------



## techgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought it was funny?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

wow. I know how you feel man, hahahaha. sadly i have no clue what the hell that song is XD


----------



## jtothej (Jan 23, 2009)

EEK a mouse is the artist number 2 on the Eek a mouse self title


----------



## Roseman (Jan 23, 2009)

can you whistle it and download it here?


----------



## jtothej (Jan 23, 2009)

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.Discography&artistid=14059302 good eek a mouse trakc

heres the one your looking for
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=409508109
bitti bong bong


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2009)

wow... that's a weird song... lol


----------



## ironhammers (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol some funky tracks bein thrown at me here, but still not the one I want!?!? keep em coming!

Does anybosy else even recognise the song/video that I'm talking about? Even if they don't know the title?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

ironhammers said:


> Lol some funky tracks bein thrown at me here, but still not the one I want!?!? keep em coming!
> 
> Does anybosy else even recognise the song/video that I'm talking about? Even if they don't know the title?




aww it's not? What else do you know about it? Gimme more information and i can probably find that song.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

ironhammers said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Need Assistance, stoned moment, singing a song, need to know what the name is! Although as far as lyrics go i have something like this:
> 
> ...


Just out of interest how can you watch a video on the net and not know what it was called


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.kovideo.net/lyrics/j/Jojo-Pellegrino/Ba-Da-Bing-Ba-Da-Boom.html

?

I just looked up the ba da blah blah blah stuff and that came up? is that right?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> http://www.kovideo.net/lyrics/j/Jojo-Pellegrino/Ba-Da-Bing-Ba-Da-Boom.html
> 
> ?
> 
> I just looked up the ba da blah blah blah stuff and that came up? is that right?


No thats not the video,this is the video.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RR6NaLr_GuE
I just dont get how peeps can watch a film and not even know what they is watching,lmfao.
Enjoy anyway


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 26, 2009)

haha, thats amazing that it was found. getting all is shit now.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> haha, thats amazing that it was found.


Yeah,i am amazing,lmfao


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 26, 2009)

haha i can't lie that's kinda tight hahaha


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha i can't lie that's kinda tight hahaha


Lol,sorry if i spoilt everyone's searching fun.
Heres a great old track to mess with your head as compensation.
I may do a remake of this track soon
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lJG5XlQRmeI&feature=related


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread is amazing. Some of the most brilliant musics ever in here.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 28, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Lol,sorry if i spoilt everyone's searching fun.
> Heres a great old track to mess with your head as compensation.
> I may do a remake of this track soon
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lJG5XlQRmeI&feature=related



nahh i would NOT have found that lol


----------



## ironhammers (Apr 9, 2009)

late reply here, but i never watched it on the net, just know it from my younger years!!! But have never Known the way!

By the way, if this bumps my age old thread, then I would still love to know what this song is called lol!!!


----------



## Georgiadorisimon (Apr 29, 2017)

Bop bing his head then turns half shark and starts walking up stairs


----------



## Susan Harris (May 10, 2017)

hahaha lol. So funny lyrics.


----------



## abalonehx (May 19, 2017)

This place was so much cooler in 2009.
But I think the original poster was looking for the song by original vanilla face, Korkye Berzchek.


----------



## joesmith2020 (May 25, 2021)

This must have been it!






I'll fly with you (bla bla bla remix) Gigi D'agostino


----------



## Dorian2 (May 25, 2021)




----------

